# 2 jewel cichlids from petsmart fighting or spawning?



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Roughly 2 weeks ago I brought 2 jewel cichlids and 2 2 acei cichlids from Petsmart. In the last 3 days the bigger jewel has killed both acei and is now chasing the smaller jewel all over the tank and the smaller one is hiding uner plants and has dark stripes on its body. Could they be pairing/spawning or is the big one trying to kill the small one? These are my first cichlids so I don't know much about them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm no expert on them, but I have read that they get pretty nasty when spawning. Can you post pics so maybe somebody can tell if you have a pair?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Could be either scenario. Pics or, better yet, video would be helpful.


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes I can get some pics of them. In the last two days the little one is bright red and the big one has stopped chasing it. I've got to figure out how to post pictures lol


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes I can get some pics of them. In the last two days the little one is bright red and the big one has stopped chasing it. I've got to figure out how to post pictures lol


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so this is not the best pictures but they run away as soon as they see the camera lol.


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are a few more..1 is the big one 2 is the small one 3 is the tank.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Large one is the male and the smaller is the female.
It is very obvious by their body shapes-----female is rounder; male is straight (the top and bottom of the fish form parrallel lines). Male has straight slanted forehead. Often, jewels are rather difficult to sex from a picture..... but your pictures show the differences very, very well.


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. That's what my guess was too but I haven't had cichlids before. So when should I be expecting eggs? And would it be a good idea to just keep this a jewel only tank or could I make it a community tank?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

clgsgirl said:


> So when should I be expecting eggs? And would it be a good idea to just keep this a jewel only tank or could I make it a community tank?


There really is no set time table as to when to expect eggs.....could be days, weeks or months. Generally you would see them cleaning a rock (or other surface) and their breeding tubes getting large, shortly before laying eggs.

In a small tank it can be quite difficult to house anything with a breeding pair of jewels. They can get quite aggressive in defending their eggs or fry, and could kill other tankmates. You could try a group of tiger barbs or giant danios, but there is a pretty good chance they would get killed if your jewels breed.


----------



## clgsgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank u for all of the info! They laid eggs and 2 days ago they hatched and are now free swimming. The parents are doing an excellent job taking care of them.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! you must be doing something right! How many are there, about a billion?


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

did both of your jewels turn bright bright red or was it only one??


----------

